# Ammo Finder 2013



## Bax*

Well.... Im gonna bump this thread just to help people find the ammo they are looking for

Post up your findings of ammo and reloading supplies here. Maybe we can help fellow forum members get what they are looking for


----------



## Cooky

*Re: Ammo Finder*



Bax* said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bax*":3ijpso49]Well.... Im gonna bump this thread just to help people find the ammo they are looking for
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't help. I was 2 pages in before I realized this is an old thread. :lol:
Click to expand...

 Soooo.... maybe start a new one?[/quote:3ijpso49]

I read it all the way to here too... :lol:

Is there still such thing as Blaser aluminum case ammo? I want to go waste a whole bunch of 9mm and don't plan on reloading for it.


----------



## Bax*

*Re: Ammo Finder*

I havent seen Blasers in a while.... I wonder if they are still floating around? I saw some of that Hornady steel match stuff at Cabelas and nearly pooped my pants when I saw the price. It was obscenely expensive for 9mm steel case. But maybe that is because of all the crazy stuff going on right now?


----------



## Roperlt

*Re: Ammo Finder*

I traded for a .17 Hornet a couple days ago and I knew that ammo would be hard to get with it being such a new caliber...However I can't find any within 200 miles of here...I ordered a case online that will be here later this week, I was just wondering if anyone knows of any available so a guy could maybe get my new toy sighted in before the weekend??? If not I'll be waiting patiently for the UPS truck to pull in the driveway...Thanks, L.T.


----------



## Mavis13

*Re: Ammo Finder*

Logan
South Walmart - lots of shotgun and long gun but mostly nothing in .223 or handgun. No reloading supplys ousided of a few .40 and .45 hornady bullets.
Cal Ranch - No primers little powder lot's of 40 S&W some 357 sig.
North Walmart - No primers no powder lots of .380 and 38spl
Al's - Lot's of .40, .45 and .357, some .223 a few powders ( greendot, clays, autocomp, and some others) no primers.
All had Jack for 9mm reloading components Al's had a few bullets but slim picking.
If anybody knows of some small pistol primers or cheep .22lr in the Cache Valley area I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Cooky

*Re: Ammo Finder*

Walmart in Lehi had CCI minimags a little while ago.


----------



## Roperlt

*Re: Ammo Finder*

I was @ Jorgensen's in Richfield this afternoon and they just got a bunch of ammo in today...9mm, 223, 40, 45, 22LR...It looked to me like they had all the stuff that's been hard to get lately...Later, L.T.


----------



## Bo0YaA

*Re: Ammo Finder*

Here is a good place to buy ammo online. Every other online site I have been to is out of stock. I just picked up a bunch of the Blazer Brass 9mm.

http://www.glensoutdoors.com/category-s/518.htm


----------



## Mavis13

South Walmart in Logan has three bricks of CCI large pistol primers new today. Not much of anything else.


----------



## Watcher

*Have you ever heard of Sportman's Guide?*

I've bought ammo from a place called Sportman's Guide in the past.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/site ... aspx?d=121

I don't know what they have available but they have had large selections in the past.

Wow. I just looked at their site: everything is moving off the shelves.


----------



## Mavis13

South Walmart in Logan has 9mm this morning PPC or PPU cant remember the brand; not one I was familiar with.
They also have 7.62x39 -Winchester brand.


----------



## izzydog

*Re: Have you ever heard of Sportman's Guide?*



Watcher said:


> I've bought ammo from a place called Sportman's Guide in the past.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/site ... aspx?d=121
> 
> I don't know what they have available but they have had large selections in the past.
> 
> Wow. I just looked at their site: everything is moving off the shelves.


I buy a lot of stuff from sportsmans guide and was gonna drop a couple hundred on ammo yesterday but it is all backordered, crazy stuff going on right now. 
I was looking there after the Centerville Walmart proved to be out of almost everything as well.


----------



## reb8600

*Re: Ammo Finder*



Roperlt said:


> I traded for a .17 Hornet a couple days ago and I knew that ammo would be hard to get with it being such a new caliber...However I can't find any within 200 miles of here L.T.


Sportsmans Warehouse. I know the one in Riverdale still had 2 boxes on the shelf. I bought 2, left 2. Are you reloading for it? I would be interested in your brass if you are not.


----------



## Matt B

The ACE hardware in Kamas had a good selection. Bought two boxes of 9 mm, but they has a few more. They also had 22's, 7.62's, etc.


----------



## reb8600

Was in Scheels today. They had 17 Hornet on the shelf. Also had 22 caliber Vmax bullets for reloading in 50, 55 and 60 grain. Wouldnt buy primers there though. They wanted $54/1000 for large rifle. Everything else was good prices.


----------



## kochanut

plenty of ammo on base at the exchange


----------



## gdog

reb8600 said:


> Was in Scheels today. They had 17 Hornet on the shelf. Also had 22 caliber Vmax bullets for reloading in 50, 55 and 60 grain. Wouldnt buy primers there though. They wanted $54/1000 for large rifle. Everything else was good prices.


Been looking for some large rifle primers....went to Scheels yesterday and they had none.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

I have 2 cases (500 rounds each) Federal 5.56, make me an offer, pm me if yer interested


----------



## Huge29

Lots of CCI primers at a new SLC shop that is an expansion from a Provo shop Discount Guns and Ammo located at about 11th W and 21st S.


----------



## yfzduner450

Went to Gunnies today because after many calls they were the only ones that have 22lr shells. 1 brick per person limit, so I brought a few of my family members. Also there shelves were stock full of brass, bullets, primers and loaded ammo. The only thing I couldn't get was .224 55gr v-max. They had all other weights of .224 bullets. They had some powders still in stock but were running a little low on powders. Hope this ammo shortage blows over soon. If not, I've got a couple year supply!!


----------



## Loke

yfzduner450 said:


> Went to Gunnies today


and you didn't even say hello.


----------



## waspocrew

Al's in Logan has 22lr. 500 for 33.99 - not the best price in the world, but about what you can expect. They had a pretty good amount left. Only had CCI large rifle primers and some Federal Pistol primers. North Walmart had no powder, only 209 primers and very limited bullets.


----------



## Clarq

If anyone finds a case of federal premium 12 gauge 3 1/2 heavy high velocity steel size BB, I'd love to know where it is and how much it costs.


----------



## woollybugger

If you are in dire need of 22LR, I have 4 bricks of 400 rds each of American Eagle (Federal) that I would sell for $50 each (Or, 1600 rounds total for $200). Yes, I know it's expensive. I could use the money, and if you could use the ammo, well, then you understand supply and demand. I would hold on to it dearly if it were not for the need of some cash. 

PM me if you are interested. I live in Lehi.


----------



## woollybugger

SOLD!


----------



## Mavis13

Stopped into Al's in Logan today. They have the high velocity federal 22lr in the 550 pack that normally sells for $15-$18 they want $30. I questioned they guy behind the counter about it and he huffed at me and said "that's what their worth". I felt that was a very unprofessional way to treat someone who spends a fair amount of money there buying reloading supplies. I responded that I'm not willing to pay that and promptly went to cal-ranch for the powder I was after. Don't think I'll go back if they are going to gouge the regulars and be snooty about it too. I could see $20 or even responding with "they're hard to come by so we don't know when we'll get more" but to treat me like it was my pleasure to be in their store was too much. I've had others tell me they are like that in there but I've always said they were good to me and all things being equal, or close to equal, I'd prefer to support the local team. But things are no longer equal. Sorry for the rant- just wanted to get my option out.
Long story short if you need 22lr bad enough to spend twice what they are worth Al's has them. And it will be your pleasure to bask in their glory.

Also south Walmart in Logan had a bunch of .223 and 40sw today. Buy from them not Al's


----------



## svmoose

It's interesting to see the customer service as a result of the gun scarcity. I've been overly unimpressed with everyone - however there have been a few that are worse than others and some that have been great. It has definitely changed my loyalties as far as who I buy from. I like to support the local guy, but when they treat me poorly I don't mind going straight to the big box competitor.


----------



## Huge29

I went by Gallensons's today and they had no less than 5 boxes of each kind of primer in four brands of each. They had at least 60% of all of their normal powder also. There was hardly an empty slot for the bullets also. Their customer service was better than normal I found, I had two different employees take a couple minutes to just shoot the bull. I saw that they had about 10 of the 100 round 22lr CCI packs and that was it for 22.


----------



## waspocrew

I'm heading down to SW in Riverdale in an hour to see what they have on their shelves- I'll report back later. S. Logan walmart usually seems to get the shipments of the goods- N. Logan walmart is always empty!

It's nice to see know that some aren't taking advantage of the gouging... a few days ago, I bought a bulk pack of nosler sporting handgun 240 JHP from a guy on KSL... Al's wanted $64 dollars for it. I got it BNIB for $40 shipped. I'm picking up 1,000 Fed 215 primers and a new bag of 7mm mag brass for $50 in an hour from another on KSL. If you search around, you can still find people with very fair and reasonable prices.


----------



## burge

American fork walmart hhas 5.56 winchester for $13 a box. They have about 30 boxes as of right now. Too bad I don't have a gun in that caliber.


----------



## waspocrew

Just got back- SW didn't have any 22lr that I could find. .22 cal bullets were in the 35-40 grain range, no 50-60 grainers. Still a pretty good selection of most ammo and pretty good prices. Logan prices are a joke.


----------



## Mavis13

Any suggestions on online sites that will take back orders? Every site I see just says not available for cheap 22lr.


----------



## DallanC

The only site I saw with 22LR wanted $45 for a 425count bulk pack.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

Minute man Pawn in Orem has 500 packs for 35.00.----SS


----------



## DallanC

Walmart in American Fork as of tonight has a ton of 40S&W in both 165's and 180's (they said they have more in the back too), plus a bunch of 38special and 9mm lugar.


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13

South Walmart in Logan has a good assortment of about everything except 9mm 22lr and primers.


----------



## Mavis13

CalRanch in Logan has a brand new out of the box this morning Bushmaster AR-15 -$1500
He said there's a couple of colts he's got in the back too.
Not my kind of rifle but I know they are hotly demanded at the moment.


----------



## Afishnado

A Bushmaster for $1500...bwahahahahahah


----------



## Mavis13

Afishnado said:


> A Bushmaster for $1500...bwahahahahahah


I totally agree; way to much for a .223. It's gone today though; they still have one of the Colts for $1800. I didn't pay that much for my car.


----------



## waspocrew

That Bushmaster went quick- It was gone when I went in there around 1 PM yesterday... they had a few boxes of .223 but I'm sure it's gone too. I missed the 9mm by about 20 min- they sold 80 boxes in 2 hours! 

S. Walmart in Logan - Tons of 40 S&W and a pretty decent selection of ammo. No powder, few boxes of bullets. N. Walmart in Logan was even worse. 

Al's has 22lr for $34 for 500. Their reloading aisle is slim pickings now- A few packs of brass and some boxes of bullets.


----------



## Browningbar23

If anyone has seen any Retumbo powder anywhere. I would appreciate a notice.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29

Browningbar23 said:


> If anyone has seen any Retumbo powder anywhere. I would appreciate a notice.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to teh forum! I am pretty sure that Gallensons had some last Friday.


----------



## Browningbar23

Thanks for the response.


----------



## kochanut

advantage pawn, just south of impact in roy, has TONS of ammo, in most calibers as well


----------



## Afishnado

Palmetto State Armory has IN STOCK Mil-Spec .223 mags for $16.99, limit 10. Here's the link:

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.ph ... m-mag.html


----------



## Browningbar23

Al's in Logan has H1000 powder. 1lb for $27.99


----------



## Dunkem

Just left wallmart in west valley(5600west) lots of 270,30-30,30-06, and all kinds of shotgun shells.Tried to talk to the sales lady,and was treated like a turd, just asked her about some 357s or 38s and just she walked away from me laughing :?:


----------



## Springville Shooter

Scheels had a bunch of CCI 22 LR 50 packs for $9.--SS


----------



## sawsman

Dunkem said:


> Just left wallmart in west valley(5600west) lots of 270,30-30,30-06, and all kinds of shotgun shells.Tried to talk to the sales lady,and was treated like a turd, just asked her about some 357s or 38s and just she walked away from me laughing :?:


Wal-mart sucks.

Any .22 ammo?


----------



## sawsman

Springville Shooter said:


> Scheels had a bunch of CCI 22 LR 50 packs for $9.--SS


When? I need me some..


----------



## Springville Shooter

Bought 2 boxes at lunchtime today. Seemed like they had quite a bit and were enforcing a 2 per customer limit.


----------



## Dunkem

sawsman said:


> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just left wallmart in west valley(5600west) lots of 270,30-30,30-06, and all kinds of shotgun shells.Tried to talk to the sales lady,and was treated like a turd, just asked her about some 357s or 38s and just she walked away from me laughing :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Wal-mart sucks.
> 
> Any .22 ammo?
Click to expand...

 Nothing at all,was going to ask but had been treated like **** already.


----------



## Al Hansen

kochanut said:


> advantage pawn, just south of impact in roy, has TONS of ammo, in most calibers as well


Not anymore. Just there. Very limited. You may want to call before going over.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Cal Ranch in Spanish Fork had IMR4831 and H414 this evening.--------SS


----------



## ultramagfan2000

I was at discount guns and ammo in Provo yesterday. The had a bunch of Remington value packs in 223.


----------



## huntingbuddy

Get Some in Orem has the Remington Value packs. No limit either!


----------



## highcountryfever

Big 5 in AF has Winchester 5.56. I think the price on it was 12.99, (not 100% sure on that). There were 10 boxes when I left the store at 3:00 today (March 11).


----------



## Springville Shooter

I could really use a pound of Benchmark powder. If any of my UWN buddies know a place that has some or has a pound they want to sell/trade, please let me know. -----SS


----------



## fishawk

Stopped by Gallensons today. They had a few boxes of 9mm but no bulk. Lots of 40 s&w and 45 auto in bulk. Couple boxes of 22lr but @ $40 per 500 I'll hold out. Not much powder on the shelf but a fair amount of bullets. Brass is mostly gone. 223 in bulk but pretty spendy.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Got my Benchmark. Calranch in Elko had a ton as well as H414, Varget, and a few others.---SS


----------



## Bax*

fishawk said:


> Stopped by Gallensons today. They had a few boxes of 9mm but no bulk. Lots of 40 s&w and 45 auto in bulk. Couple boxes of 22lr but @ $40 per 500 I'll hold out. Not much powder on the shelf but a fair amount of bullets. Brass is mostly gone. 223 in bulk but pretty spendy.


I was there today too. I was honestly kind of disgusted with the prices for ammo. I would really like to buy a case of CCI Stingers, but not at $90 :shock:


----------



## fishawk

Yep. Everyone is playing the gouging game these days.


----------



## DallanC

Bax* said:


> I was there today too. I was honestly kind of disgusted with the prices for ammo. I would really like to buy a case of CCI Stingers, but not at $90 :shock:


I found 4 boxes of stingers the other day that I bought back in 1986 for $3.65 a box! lol

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there today too. I was honestly kind of disgusted with the prices for ammo. I would really like to buy a case of CCI Stingers, but not at $90 :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I found 4 boxes of stingers the other day that I bought back in 1986 for $3.65 a box! lol
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

That is a STEAL! Even pre-hysteria, they were at $6.00 per box. Gallensons had them at $10 per 50


----------



## Stunnerphil

American fork wal mart has several cases of 223


----------



## highcountryfever

Stunnerphil said:


> American fork wal mart has several cases of 223


ya, but for how much? I saw some a few weeks ago and they wanted $23 for a box of 20.

I stopped at Cal Ranch in AF last night and they had a few boxes of American Eagle for $10, but they are now doing a 1 box limit. 22LR is non-existent. They guy I talked to said he has seen 2 boxes in the last 2 months come through the store.


----------



## waspocrew

Als in Logan has CCI mini mags a couple days ago- they wanted 11.99 for 100 rounds though. That's the first time I've seen .22lr for a while in town. Cal ranch has had quite a few shipments of 9mm and .223 lately as we'll. .223 sold for $10 for 20 and 9mm was $15.


----------



## Stunnerphil

highcountryfever said:


> Stunnerphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> American fork wal mart has several cases of 223
> 
> 
> 
> ya, but for how much? I saw some a few weeks ago and they wanted $23 for a box of 20.
> 
> I stopped at Cal Ranch in AF last night and they had a few boxes of American Eagle for $10, but they are now doing a 1 box limit. 22LR is non-existent. They guy I talked to said he has seen 2 boxes in the last 2 months come through the store.
Click to expand...

$154 for 500 rounds they have 12 cases right now


----------



## waspocrew

The same cases were in the North Logan Walmart as of this morning


----------



## highcountryfever

Cal Ranch in American Fork had a large supply of American Eagle 223 last night for $9.99 a box. But they do have a 1 box a day limit. :roll:


----------



## waspocrew

highcountryfever said:


> Cal Ranch in American Fork had a large supply of American Eagle 223 last night for $9.99 a box. But they do have a 1 box a day limit. :roll:


 One box a day?! How do they expect me to be able to make any money if I can't buy up all the ammo?


----------



## Mavis13

At least they are trying to slow the madness.


----------



## highcountryfever

waspocrew said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal Ranch in American Fork had a large supply of American Eagle 223 last night for $9.99 a box. But they do have a 1 box a day limit. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> One box a day?! How do they expect me to be able to make any money if I can't buy up all the ammo?
Click to expand...

I know, I can't buy all the ammo and price gouge on the internet at only one box a day. One box a day is not even enough to fill my high capacity 30 round killing machine of a mag in my AR. :twisted:


----------



## Mavis13

highcountryfever said:


> waspocrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cal Ranch in American Fork had a large supply of American Eagle 223 last night for $9.99 a box. But they do have a 1 box a day limit. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> One box a day?! How do they expect me to be able to make any money if I can't buy up all the ammo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can't buy all the ammo and price gouge on the internet at only one box a day. One box a day is not even enough to fill my high capacity 30 round killing machine of a mag in my AR. :twisted:
Click to expand...

Wait!!!
You can refill those?
I thought you could only use them once!
That Dianne finestien is full of crap man!!


----------



## highcountryfever

Mavis13 said:


> Wait!!!
> You can refill those?
> I thought you could only use them once!
> That Dianne finestien is full of crap man!!


That's only in Colorado. :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen

Saw some 5.56 yesterday at Cal Ranch. $9.99 a box of 20.


----------



## highcountryfever

Al Hansen said:


> Saw some 5.56 yesterday at Cal Ranch. $9.99 a box of 20.


What kind? I stopped at the Cal Ranch in American Fork again yesterday and they had the Winchester 5.56 but it was $12.99 a box. They had 3 or 4 cases of it.


----------



## waspocrew

Logan Cal Ranch has the same 5.56 although I didn't see a price on it- Ross Coin & Gun in Idaho Falls had .223 for freaking $15 a box of 20. It wasn't a surprise that they had a full shelf and no one was buying.


----------



## Al Hansen

highcountryfever said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw some 5.56 yesterday at Cal Ranch. $9.99 a box of 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind? I stopped at the Cal Ranch in American Fork again yesterday and they had the Winchester 5.56 but it was $12.99 a box. They had 3 or 4 cases of it.
Click to expand...

I may be off on the price. I wouldn't travel to the Layton store to find out.


----------



## utahtim

gun show in vegas had 22lr for $85 for the 550 box and $105 for the 555


----------



## El Matador

I found a decent place to get shotshell reloading stuff if you buy enough to offset the hazmat fee. Gamaliel.com has a few kinds of powder in stock and also the Nobelsport 209 primers for $22 a brick. The hazmat fee is like $27.50 but they have free shipping otherwise. I just ordered 16 lbs of powder and a bunch of primers and split the order with a friend. Also the Magna Gun Club is still selling their reclaimed shot for $25 a bag. They're only open 3 days a week tho.


----------



## ram2h2o

Anyone have a source for .308 win. hunting ammo in 150 or 165 grain please let me know.


----------



## Huge29

ram2h2o said:


> Anyone have a source for .308 win. hunting ammo in 150 or 165 grain please let me know.


Here you go http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104691780;cat104532480


----------



## Loke

ram2h2o said:


> Anyone have a source for .308 win. hunting ammo in 150 or 165 grain please let me know.


Gunnies.


----------



## gdog

Was just down at Gallenson's looking for a few things and they had 500 rd bricks of Fed. .22 ammo for $60 each....

Anyone see any Retumbo powder on the shelves?


----------



## ultramagfan2000

Gdog I hit Sportsmans Warehouse in Provo gunnies in Orem and Cabelas and gallensons. no retumbo or reloader 25


----------



## gdog

ultramagfan2000 said:


> Gdog I hit Sportsmans Warehouse in Provo gunnies in Orem and Cabelas and gallensons. no retumbo or reloader 25


My bad for not getting to Gallensons earlier in the week as I called and they had it on the shelf.....


----------



## ultramagfan2000

gdog said:


> My bad for not getting to Gallensons earlier in the week as I called and they had it on the shelf.....


On a positive note thats twice they've had it there in the last 3 weeks. I just can't ever get up there soon enough.


----------



## reb8600

Twice this week Cal Ranch had Remington 525 round packs of 22 LR for $21.99 with a 1 box limit.


----------



## Bax*

reb8600 said:


> Twice this week Cal Ranch had Remington 525 round packs of 22 LR for $21.99 with a 1 box limit.


Sadly the one in West Jordan is completely out. But they did have 380ACP in stock


----------



## reb8600

The one in West Jordan had them on Wednesday.


----------



## Bax*

reb8600 said:


> The one in West Jordan had them on Wednesday.


The guy at the counter said they had 400 some odd boxes come in... all gone :shock:


----------

